# XML Datei wird nicht gefunden



## Dr_Pepper (19. Sep 2005)

Hey 

ich hab folgendes Problem: ich möchte ein XML-File mit sax durchsuchen,
das klappt auch aber nur wenn die Datei in einem bestimmten Ordner liegt,
wenn ich die datei nun verschiebe kommt folgenede Fehlermeldung:


java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\jdev\jdev\bin\two.XML (The system cannot find the file specified.)
(Ich benütze den Oracle JDeveloper)

wie/wo mach ich dem Parser nun klar das die Datei nicht im Ordner C:\jdev\jdev\bin liegt?

Danke im Vorraus für hilfreiche antworten


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Sep 2005)

du musst eben den richtigen Pfad zur Datei angeben?

new File("two.XML")

ist eben - beim Öffnen der Datei - eine relative Angabe


----------



## Dr_Pepper (19. Sep 2005)

Dankeschön, mit korrekter Pfadangabe funktionierts

noch eine andere Frage (rein Interesse halber):

gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Datei zu finden wenn mir nur der Name und das 
Laufwerk bekannt sind auf dem die Datei liegt ungefähr so gemeint: "C:\*\two.XML"

ist so etwas in der Art mölich evtl. mit nem Funktionsaufruf oder ähnlichem?


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Sep 2005)

musst du schon alles (rekursiv) durchsuchen

File#list

ist aber wohl quatsch, das dauert bei einer gut befüllten platte ja ewig


----------



## TRunKX (27. Sep 2005)

Gut wäre es wenn du den Suchradius auf einige wenige Ordner eingrenzen würdest dann dauert suchen nicht lange... Falls also die File nicht da ist wo sie sein soll kannste dann die nähere Umgebung abgrasen!


----------

